# beaucoup - place de l'adverbe



## muycuriosa

Bonjour à tous,

en ce qui concerne la place des adverbes de quantité, comme par exemple 'beaucoup', j'ai appris qu'en général, on mettait 'beaucoup' après la partie conjuguée du verbe et avant l'infinitif ou le participe passé.

Donc, qu'on dirait plutôt: 'Vous m'avez beaucoup aidé dans mes études'.

Ma question: Est-ce que c'est vraiment faux de le mettre après le participe passé, donc de dire: 'Vous m'avez aidé beaucoup dans mes études'? Ou est-ce simplement moins fréquent?

Merci pour votre aide!


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Je n'ai pas d'explication grammaticale à donner, mais la deuxième forme ne se dit pas, elle serait maladroite (comprise, cependant), je ne crois pas qu'un natif le dirait.


----------



## STL

Bonjour!

Est-ce qu'on pourrait dire:
J'ai appris *beaucoup*. ( je parle d'un cours). Ou il faut dire J'ai beaucoup appris?

Merci.


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, c'est possible, mais on dira en effet plus volontiers _J'ai beaucoup appris_.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Bonsoir,

en fait, je perçois une nuance de sens entre les deux :

=> j'ai beaucoup appris = adverbe anté-posé, modifie _apprendre_, tout classiquement
=> j'ai appris beaucoup : l'adverbe post-posé est en position de COD, comme si celui-ci manquait par le fait d'une ellipse : _j'ai appris beaucoup *de choses* ..._


----------



## Maître Capello

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> en fait, je perçois une nuance de sens entre les deux :


Je suis bien d'accord pour la nuance grammaticale. Pourtant, je ne parlerais pas vraiment d'une nuance *de sens*, car, en fin de compte, les deux veulent dire la même chose. Ou alors, quelle différence *de sens* perçois-tu ?


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Oui, tu as raison, la différence est purement grammaticale  .


----------



## Readomingues

Salut à tous!

Quelle est la place correcte de l'adverbe?

1) Des films, j'en ai vu *beaucoup*.
2) Des films, j'en ai *beaucoup *vu.

Merci!


----------



## tpfumefx

Les deux phrases sont correctes, mais la deuxième est la plus courante.


----------



## Monicaallred

Bonjour à tous,

Pour la phrase "Au Brésil on a l'habitude de faire beaucoup la bise", on doit donc dire "Au Brésil on a l'habitude de beaucoup faire la bise?"

Merci d'avance!


----------



## tpfumefx

Je dirais : "Au Brésil on a beaucoup l'habitude de faire la bise"


----------



## Maître Capello

Cela n'a aucun sens de dire que l'on a _*beaucoup* l'habitude de_… L'adverbe ne doit en effet pas modifier l'expression _avoir l'habitude_, mais l'habitude elle-même, en l'occurrence _faire la bise_.

Je dirais plus simplement : _Au Brésil on se fait beaucoup/souvent la bise._


----------



## Niels

Bonsoir,

J'ai aussi une question sur la place du mot 'beaucoup'

Je veux beaucoup vous remercier pour votre aide
Je veux vous remercier beacuoup pour votre aide

Laquelle de ces deux phrases est correctes ?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Maître Capello

Aucune des deux phrases n'est naturelle. Le verbe _vouloir_ initial est par ailleurs superflu. On dira plus naturellement :

_Je vous remercie beaucoup pour votre aide._


----------



## Anna-chonger

Bonjour,

Si on place "beaucoup" avant un infinitif, alors comment on place "beaucoup mieux" ?

- Les femmes peuvent les gérer beaucoup mieux.

Ou bien
- Les femmes peuvent beaucoup mieux les gérer.

Merci.


----------



## Bezoard

Les deux constructions sont possibles et je ne vois pas de différence de sens en pratique.


----------



## Maître Capello

Attention ! Dans votre exemple, l'adverbe _beaucoup_ ne modifie pas l'infinitif ; il modifie l'adverbe _mieux_. Il n'est donc pas ici question de la place de l'adverbe _beaucoup_, mais de la place de l'adverbe _mieux_ (précédé du modificateur _beaucoup_). Pour la place de _mieux_, voir mieux + infinitif - place de l'adverbe.


----------

